# Aqueon QuietFlow 55/75 for chemical and mechanical only?



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

how well does this filter work for just chemical and mec filter only? Currently have a sunsun 525 gph canister that does fine keeping ammonia at 0, I just want something to help out with the waste and wanna fill it with a few bags of purigen.

so can I just pack this filter with filter floss/blue filter pad and maybe 500-1k ml of purigen?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

I had that filter on my 55 doing the same thing. I had stocking filled with crushed coral instead. The idea you have should work. Just remove the carbon bags that come with it obviously. The filter has a plastic mesh that fits inside of grooves, you can put your media behind that. Also it has two spots so maybe you can run purigen normally and have something like carbon on standby, to remove medications, and run it half and half if needed.

for the price it really is a good filter. It's very quiet and Avenue with the standard media it has a real good gph.

Does your sun sun have a uv built in?


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

The reason I ask about the uv is because it might be wiser to use the canister filter for chem/mech filtration and the hob for bio. I've never agreed with uv in the filter because the uv ' s purpose is to kill pathogens/bacteria/free floating algae. It kinda defeats the purpose if you want bacteria for biologic filtration. Plus the increased flow, over the hob, might help better for what you are looking to do. I may be way off base, I'm not familiar with sun sun filters.


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

somebody said:


> The reason I ask about the uv is because it might be wiser to use the canister filter for chem/mech filtration and the hob for bio. I've never agreed with uv in the filter because the uv ' s purpose is to kill pathogens/bacteria/free floating algae. It kinda defeats the purpose if you want bacteria for biologic filtration. Plus the increased flow, over the hob, might help better for what you are looking to do. I may be way off base, I'm not familiar with sun sun filters.


The sunsun does have a built in uv light but I do not use it. From everything g I have read the water flow is to quick for it to actually work, but if one was to use it, it will not affect the bacteria in the media. The canister does way to good of a job to take my bio media out of it. I was thinking about just picking up another one, but I like the idea of having a HOB to clean quickly and easier to put purigen/carbon in and out of it.


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

And that's why people love hob filters. Easy to service. I wasn't sure if sun sun designers compensated for the bacteria that could be harmed by it, sounds like they did. I actually use one of my canister trays for crushed coral instead of carbon. That's what's great about this hobby, do what ya want. My suggestion would be a reasonably priced large canister for "custom" media useage, flow would be better and contact time would be more thorough. 
But to answer your original question, yes that filter should work for what you are trying to do. The only concern is that it might not be large enough for floss, foam and purigen. You can try finding a larger one that might help get more "bang for your buck"


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

To help with the rough size I drew this...hope it helps


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

somebody said:


> And that's why people love hob filters. Easy to service. I wasn't sure if sun sun designers compensated for the bacteria that could be harmed by it, sounds like they did. I actually use one of my canister trays for crushed coral instead of carbon. That's what's great about this hobby, do what ya want. My suggestion would be a reasonably priced large canister for "custom" media useage, flow would be better and contact time would be more thorough.
> But to answer your original question, yes that filter should work for what you are trying to do. The only concern is that it might not be large enough for floss, foam and purigen. You can try finding a larger one that might help get more "bang for your buck"


I would really like to go with an ac110 but at $80 for that and $30 for the 55/75 I could get 3 55/75 for one 110


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

It's your call your initial proposal of a hob filter with purigen will work I'm just not sure of you will have all the space to do all that floss, sponges and the purigen, try just purigen in reusable floss bags.


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

somebody said:


> It's your call your initial proposal of a hob filter with purigen will work I'm just not sure of you will have all the space to do all that floss, sponges and the purigen, try just purigen in reusable floss bags.


maybe not all three at the same time, but i deff want purigen since im battling nitrates, and some form of mech filter pad to help out the canister. I currently use a aquaclear 70 powerhead with a contraption i made out of a cup that holds filter floss to help with the mechanical but i have to change it every cpl days to keep the high flow going and would like to just keep it full flow all the time to keep all the poop moving


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

What is your yap water readings? Are you sure that's not contributing to your nitrate problem?

Nothing is better than water changes for nitrate problem. I'll recommend that over buying hardware any day! It's a lot cheaper. But if you don't have the time/desire for water changes every other day, then go with the hardware. It's been two months since my last water change! I test my parameters every week and there is never a change on anything. Every once in a while my nitrates will go up to 5 but then they go right back down.


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

somebody said:


> What is your yap water readings? Are you sure that's not contributing to your nitrate problem?
> 
> Nothing is better than water changes for nitrate problem. I'll recommend that over buying hardware any day! It's a lot cheaper. But if you don't have the time/desire for water changes every other day, then go with the hardware. It's been two months since my last water change! I test my parameters every week and there is never a change on anything. Every once in a while my nitrates will go up to 5 but then they go right back down.


Tap water is helping the nitrates some, but only because it reads 6ppm ammonia :x but 0 nitrate.

Not sure what 6ppm ammonia ends up being when converted to nitrates


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Well how often are you doing water changes?


----------



## TxSkillet (Feb 26, 2014)

somebody said:


> Well how often are you doing water changes?


usually do a 50-65% wc every week


----------



## somebody (May 13, 2014)

Try doing two smaller wc a week. Nitrates are not a problem in the aquarium as long as it's below 40ppm. Do 20% twice a week maybe even 15%. Do that for 2 months and see. If your tap has a measureable amount of ammonia that is most likely the problem. Your tank is converting ammonia efficiently you just keep adding ammonia and that's helping it stay high. Try bi-weekly 20% and if you have to move to 20% once a week. If you insist on hardware I would suggest a filter to remove ammonia from the tap. I use a brita filter. It's a bit of a pain but it helps with the phosphates and the nitrates in my water.


----------

